

Posterous (YC S08) Takes On TwitPic With New API - rantfoil
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/17/another-contender-emerges-the-posterous-api-is-like-twitpic-on-steroids/

======
sachinag
I love the balls of these guys. And they work really, really hard. I don't
know how they're both so productive _and_ have the stuff they do be so
polished.

~~~
crux
Normally I'd see somebody coming out and saying 'this is a replacement for X'
to be both desperate and a little misguided; desperate because they're putting
their (more successful) competitor's name right there in the title, and
misguided because by setting yourself up as a X Replacement you quite often
both establish yourself in the audience's mind in the exact same space and
context as the established service, and also basically communicate: 'You
already use X. But you shouldn't. You should stop right now.' Rather than say,
'Look at how cool Y is! You are probably so interested you're going to sign up
right now and if you like it, maybe you'll forget about lame old X!'

In Posterous's case, though, they just keep churning out such powerful
functionality that the reader ends up agreeing, 'Well hell, why _don't_ I use
this?' A look at the official blog just shows you major, polished, easy-to-use
feature after MPEtUF.

(But if they don't add Markdown support soon I'm gonna cry.)

------
unalone
Rainn Wilson likes it. That's big news:
<http://twitter.com/rainnwilson/status/1529141277>

~~~
PStamatiou
and then oddly enough sarah silverman ignored his suggestion and began using
twitpic: <http://twitpic.com/photos/sarahksilverman>

------
wolverian
Tried it, liked it, will use again.

